# MAC & Marcel Wanders - Luxe Couture - Nov 10



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2010)

Place all your *MAC & Marcel Wanders* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 



 
Check out the  *MAC & Marcel Wanders discussion* for the latest spicy dish.

Check out the full color story: *MAC & Marcel Wanders Luxe Couture*


----------



## KarlaSugar (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## maclove1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Quote: 	 		 			 


  	Gesina


----------

